# $3,500 ???? pups



## ThorDog

Vom Waldenhaus German Shepherd Breeders - Welcome to our available litters page, german shepherd kennel

I understand that prices vary greatly but most of what I have seen for what seem to be top quality GSDs is $1,500 to $2,000 from incredible breeders. I ran across this site and the pups go for $3,500. I am wondering if anyone can enlighten me because I saw more titles and accomplishments of parents in other breeders... did I miss something?


----------



## W.Oliver

I agree the price is at the highend. It simply seems to be supply & demand economics. If this breeder has a litter of pups and can sell them for $3,500.00 than God Bless them....worst case scenario is they are holding puppies that remain unsold. If this were the case time and again, common sense would be to lower the price.

My view is that running a kennel is challenging, so I am all for the folks who take it on making what the market will bear. We as puppy buyers can choose to shop elsewhere, as price is one of many qualifers.


----------



## Doc

W.Oliver said:


> I agree the price is at the highend. It simply seems to be supply & demand economics. If this breeder has a litter of pups and can sell them for $3,500.00 than God Bless them....worst case scenario is they are holding puppies that remain unsold. If this were the case time and again, common sense would be to lower the price.
> 
> My view is that running a kennel is challenging, so I am all for the folks who take it on making what the market will bear. We as puppy buyers can choose to shop elsewhere, as price is one of many qualifers.


Pocket change for you, Wayne.


----------



## Lilie

I wonder if the price would change if you choose to pick the pup up instead of having it shipped.


----------



## ThorDog

most places seem to ask for $400 in shipping costs, so that would put the pups at close to $3,000. I agree on supply and demand and that raising pups is expensive and a labor of love. I just don't know why you would pick this breeder over others. What I mean is I didn't see anything in their site that I couldn't get somewhere else with another good breeder that charges under $2,000... so I was just curious if I missed something or not.


----------



## Liesje

You didn't miss anything. Some charge $1500, some charge $3500. Similar if not the same lines, titles, etc.


----------



## sitstay

I went to the FAQ page and was shocked at some of the answers there.

For $3,500 I would want a breeder that does SOMETHING with their breeding dogs, other than writing about how unnecessary and subjective competitive dog sport is.
Sheilah


----------



## LaRen616

I personally would never spend more than $1,500 on a puppy.

I think $1,200 is the highest that I would actually be comfortable with.


----------



## ThorDog

I don't think you can put a price on a GSD but the reality is - we have to or we couldn't afford those magnificent dogs! 

I agree that I did not see one thing that makes them so expensive in their website and some strange statements. If they were fully trained... but we are talking pups here...

Last time we spent $1,800 on a wonderful GSD but unfortunately he had some issues and attacked my husband and we had to return him. My co-worker spent $200 adopting a GSD and now had him certified as a therapy dog and he is as sweet as they come! Life is strange...


----------



## LaRen616

Say you buy the puppy for $2,000. Within that first year of it's life you take it to the Vet, get all of it's shots, get it's toys and food, get it spayed/neutered, get it's hips checked, that puppy porbably cost you about $3,500 in one year. I sure as heck dont have that kind of money laying around, if you do, then I would love to be you.


----------



## Relayer

For $3,500, the dog better be house trained, have complete obedience training, cook, wash dishes and do my taxes every year!


----------



## ThorDog

Nope, we sure as heck don't have that kind of money laying around, I wish we did!!! I am just wondering who would buy from them when there are so many other great breeders out there for far less.

Relayer - I am with you on that! And add wash my car while we are at it!!!!


----------



## LaRen616

I mean I bought Sinister for $600 and I thought that was alot of money! I had no idea that I was buying from a BYB. Now that I've been on here and I know what to look for in a breeder and know that I'll be spending at least $900 on a well bred puppy, $1,200 for a puppy seems insane to me but I'm willing to pay it.


----------



## Liesje

For some people, it just doesn't matter. They have the money and don't need to shop around for a deal. I would not pay that much either, but $3500 is not really all that high for show line dogs.


----------



## ThorDog

Same thing here, in college I bought my amazing Thor for $300, originally $400 but I got a discount! I picked him out from a bunch of terrified pups that were never socialized. Picked him cause he was the largest male.

Can you say - bad judgement all around? That was 16 years ago and he was with me for 15. He was the best dog a person can ask for. Did I get lucky? - you bet I did, he was my soulmate pup. Fast forward, we have a baby, we go to a reputable breeder so that we can have peace of mind of good breeding and we do the responsible thing and pay $$$... tragedy strucks. Life is just crazy. :wild:

Having said that, now that I know better, I would never go to a BYB or pick a male based on size or get an unsocialized pup either. But $3,500 from what I saw - no way!


----------



## sitstay

If I had the money, I would happily spend $3,500 for a quality pup from a great breeder who puts their money where their mouth is and gets out with their dogs and does something. There are so many venues these days. 

But I would not spend $3,500 for a pup from a breeder that has the type of mindset as expressed on the FAQ page. It is interesting reading, if a little frustrating.Sheilah


----------



## Lilie

Relayer said:


> For $3,500, the dog better be house trained, have complete obedience training, cook, wash dishes and do my taxes every year!


 
For $3,500 I would expect the pup to come with a pool boy....even if I don't have a pool.....:wub:


----------



## Lucy Dog

$3500 a pup and the best they can feed is purina pro plan?

Yeah the answers to those FAQ are a bit questionable to say the least.


----------



## StellaSquash

Lucy Dog said:


> $3500 a pup and the best they can feed is purina pro plan?
> 
> Yeah the answers to those FAQ are a bit questionable to say the least.


LOL I was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I know we're not supposed to bash breeders here, but these do not sound like people I'd recommend anyone buying a puppy from especially for the price they're asking.


----------



## ThorDog

Another thing to mention is I wasn't impressed with the extensive guarantee they offer.

"I can, without hesitation, tell you that the German Shepherds that we produce will never harm a child intentionally" "They would never do anything that would be considered aggressive"

"Working / Show lines, but as you have seen all ready, magnificent and only selected imports bred to selective imports."

I think that as much as a breeder is conscious about breeding GSDs with sound nerves and temperament, a GSD is still an animal. I don't think anyone can guarantee that an animal will never hurt someone intentionally or never do anything considered aggressive. That would scare me because I know any GSD can be a handful and my personal feeling is that an uninformed family (rich family) could read this and think they should get a GSD unaware of the fact that a GSD might be more than they can handle. 

Heck - I can't even guarantee you that my toddler won't hurt you and we bred him well  we tried to breed him for looks and smarts 

I wasn't trying to bash the breeder at all, I am sorry if it came out that way. They have gorgeous dogs. I thougth this was a helpful discussion and in no way was it meant to bash anyone, I thought some criticism is ok, was I out of line?


----------



## LaRen616

ThorDog said:


> Another thing to mention is I wasn't impressed with the extensive guarantee they offer.
> 
> "I can, without hesitation, tell you that the German Shepherds that we produce will never harm a child intentionally" "They would never do anything that would be considered aggressive"
> 
> "Working / Show lines, but as you have seen all ready, magnificent and only selected imports bred to selective imports."
> 
> I think that as much as a breeder is conscious about breeding GSDs with sound nerves and temperament, a GSD is still an animal. I don't think anyone can guarantee that an animal will never hurt someone intentionally or never do anything considered aggressive. That would scare me because I know any GSD can be a handful and my personal feeling is that an uninformed family (rich family) could read this and think they should get a GSD unaware of the fact that a GSD might be more than they can handle.
> 
> 
> *Heck - I can't even guarantee you that my toddler won't hurt you and we bred him well  we tried to breed him for looks and smarts *


:rofl:


----------



## W.Oliver

I think an interesting question is who are the customers? What do they think they are getting for the money invested? There has to be some value equation for the buyer, or could it stictly be the uninformed?


----------



## LaRen616

W.Oliver said:


> I think an interesting question is who are the customers? What do they think they are getting for the money invested? There has to be some value equation for the buyer, or could it stictly be the uninformed?


I can only say that...... every time I see your name I think of Itzakat now. I think you need to change your screen name


----------



## Castlemaid

LOTS of mis-information about Schutzhund training and Schutzhund trained dogs in the FAQ. It is painful to read . . .


----------



## W.Oliver

LaRen616 said:


> I can only say that...... every time I see your name I think of Itzakat now. I think you need to change your screen name


Thank God you're not connecting me to my dog fart story.


----------



## ThorDog

Dog fart story???:wild:
No it wasn't me - it was the dog - I swear! Another advantage of having dogs


----------



## Castlemaid

ThorDog said:


> Dog fart story???:wild:
> No it wasn't me - it was the dog - I swear! A



LOL! That is what Wayne said also!


----------



## Relayer

LOL... oh... I forgot to mention that in addition to the cooking, dishwashing, etc.... the dog should fart on cue when ever I might just happen to have that extremely rare event happen.  Come on... that's the least one might expect for $3.5K At the very least, he should be pre trained to have a guilty look, should I do that. Right?


----------



## lcht2

i wouldnt pay a dime for a house pet....whether or not he/she's a "sieger" winner or not...show dogs and "big and loyal" dogs are ****...keep it to the working world, show dog people have ruined dog breeds.


----------



## onyx'girl

Tell us how you really feel, Steve....
a bit harsh that post was.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I think it all depends on what you want in the dog, what you plan on doing with the dog, who is in the dogs pedigree and other things.But I would be expecting a dog that is $3,500 would be bought by the military or police department.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

well "some" think, paying more is getting 'better',,which of course isn't always true.

Can be a real status symbol for some, you know those that say "well I paid 3500 bucks for this dog, he is yada yada yada"..

Me, I can't justify paying that amount for an 8 week old puppy. He better be able to spit dollar bills for that price


----------



## sagelfn

Castlemaid said:


> LOTS of mis-information about Schutzhund training and Schutzhund trained dogs in the FAQ. It is painful to read . . .


ouch , I have this breeder on my list for my future pup


















Just kidding  The FAQ was too painful to finish reading


----------



## Rusty_212

lcht2 said:


> i wouldnt pay a dime for a house pet....whether or not he/she's a "sieger" winner or not...show dogs and "big and loyal" dogs are ****...keep it to the working world, show dog people have ruined dog breeds.


Maybe they have ruined some breeds but not GSD's. Any GSD can be the best dog you have ever had whether they are working or show lines. Show line GSD are not **** as you say.


----------



## ChristenHolden

I agree 3500$ is to much. Its gunna kill me to pay 1200 to 1500 for a male in 2 or 3 yrs. Gunna take me that long to save the $. Around here people look at you like your nutts for spending that kind of money on a dog. I've had people coment that I spent to much on my baby girl (200). And that they would never pay more than 50. For a dog no matter what it was. I'm sure my own dad will die of a heart attack when he finds out what I wanna pay for my futcher male.  your gunna find people who have no problem paying 3500 or even more for a pup. And others who jus don't see the point of spending $$$ on a dog.


----------



## Lucy Dog

lcht2 said:


> show dog people have ruined dog breeds.


How so? That's a pretty big statement... could you back it up a little?

I'm not a show dog person and i dont own a showline dog.. just curious why you're saying something like that.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I've done some research into dog shipping companies and $1,000 to ship and deliver a dog is about average. So the puppy is really $2,500. Oh, I see you have to pick the pup up at the airport, so knock off a few hundred.

Smart dogs, regarding training:
"You, on the other hand, are going to be getting a dog that is more like a human (only much better than most humans) and they will be soooo easy that they will actually talk to you and tell you all you need to know if you watch and listen. You won't believe it, so please trust me that you don't have to worry about doing anything wrong."


----------



## Lucy Dog

BlackPuppy said:


> I've done some research into dog shipping companies and $1,000 to ship and deliver a dog is about average. So the puppy is really $2,500. Oh, I see you have to pick the pup up at the airport, so knock off a few hundred.


It costs $1000 to put a puppy on an airplane? I never had one shipped, but i can't believe it costs that much.


----------



## Relayer

BlackPuppy said:


> I've done some research into dog shipping companies and $1,000 to ship and deliver a dog is about average. So the puppy is really $2,500. Oh, I see you have to pick the pup up at the airport, so knock off a few hundred.
> 
> Smart dogs, regarding training:
> "You, on the other hand, are going to be getting a dog that is more like a human (only much better than most humans) and they will be soooo easy that they will actually talk to you and tell you all you need to know if you watch and listen. You won't believe it, so please trust me that you don't have to worry about doing anything wrong."


OMG... I want a human like that!!!!


----------



## doggiedad

i don't understand pricing. i was willing to pay
$3,500.00 for a pup. then i found a breeder
who had all of the bells and whistles for $1,800.00.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I am familiar with that breeder as I use to live in the St Louis area. THey are good people but their dogs are way overpriced. If you notice there are no titles on them.

Of course compared to some sites $3500 can sound cheap. Fleischeheim sells pups for up to $8500! crazy


----------



## Dainerra

how do they insure that each puppy goes to the right family if everyone picks whatever pup they want on a first come/first served basis??
*We take the time to learn what each pup is all about therefore being able to place the right pup with the right family/situation. That way, everybody is happy and a very high success rate!


** We sell our puppies on a first come first serve basis. First deposit gets first choice. Everyone's idea of which puppy is better is based on lots of personal factors and I have seen many instances where puppies that I would have picked for myself, did not sell until last or near last. That is not to say that I am not very good at this, it goes more to say that some people judge color or size as their priority or maybe a look that a previous GSD in their lives may have had, and on and on. So, because you do not get the number one or two pick will not eliminate the best pup for your personal needs. Additionally, if you should not be satisfied with the pups to choose from in a particular litter (this has never happened so far) we would transfer your deposit to our next litter and so. We are not going to jam a puppy down your throat and be done with you, we will treat you the way we would like to be treated if we were you*

so many other things that are just wrong with the stuff in the FAQ, but those 2 statements are outright contradictions


----------



## selzer

I agree that these do not look like they are worth any more than puppies sold for 1500 to 2000. 

However, paying $3500 for a dog does not seem rediculous if your requirements are high. If you want a showline pup out of top imported showlines, it is supply and demand. But it is also return on investment. 

For example if you spend 12,000 $ on an imported bitch, and paid another 1000$ for a stud fee, it is not like you say 13000/5puppies = $2600 per puppy. There is risk involved. You can put 10k or 20k to purchase a dog and have it never produce at all. You can put all that money out bringing in a great dog and the poor thing may be struck by lightning or get pyometra, and you are done. 

So I really do not see anything wrong with charging a decent amount for puppies out of top imported dogs. You have to have buyers though. And I think that these people need to get educated, and do a bit more with their dogs and care if they want to charge what they are. 

I think buyers need to be a bit more reasonable too. I think that there are some out there that demand imported sire and dam -- nothing from the US, etc. That is ok if you are willing to pay for it, BUT, you have to realize that not all the dogs across the pond are breeding quality either. Some of those dogs that are not breeding quality are coming this way for the simple purpose to fill the demand for imports. There seems to be an element in the fancy that believes that imported dogs are better just because they are imported. I think there are some great imported dogs, I just do not think it should be anyone's end all.


----------



## snake2k

If you guys/gals think $3,500 is too much for a pup take a look at this breeder.I was in shock when I seen the pricing.

Personal Protection Dog Prices - CCK9


----------



## treemedic

snake2k said:


> If you guys/gals think $3,500 is too much for a pup take a look at this breeder.I was in shock when I seen the pricing.
> 
> Personal Protection Dog Prices - CCK9



I work with protection/patrol dogs and those prices are outrageous! My partner is an amazing dog and I trust him totally with my safety but I would not think he would be that much. (Note: he would never get sold anyways, and in my heart he is priceless)


----------



## Konotashi

snake2k said:


> If you guys/gals think $3,500 is too much for a pup take a look at this breeder.I was in shock when I seen the pricing.
> 
> Personal Protection Dog Prices - CCK9


I think they need to fix those typos. They put an extra zero on the end of all those. 

Wow. I just broke my jaw from it hitting the floor!


----------



## StellaSquash

snake2k said:


> If you guys/gals think $3,500 is too much for a pup take a look at this breeder.I was in shock when I seen the pricing.
> 
> Personal Protection Dog Prices - CCK9


I could have a nice sized armory for that much that doesn't require food and vet trips!

good LORD that's a lot of money for a dog.


----------



## lcht2

Rusty_212 said:


> Maybe they have ruined some breeds but not GSD's. Any GSD can be the best dog you have ever had whether they are working or show lines. Show line GSD are not **** as you say.


 
are you kidding me?? obviously you havent seen too many show dogs...over angulated, nervy, NO drive...just bred for movement, structure (which is argueably painfull to see) and color. no, not all but most i have seen..


----------



## lcht2

StellaSquash said:


> I could have a nice sized armory for that much that doesn't require food and vet trips!
> 
> good LORD that's a lot of money for a dog.


 
i wish i could get into that market...

here you go, this dog can read, write, and drive, oh yea, he can also cook dinner...did you say you were looking for a protection dog? Max here is an outstanding protection dog, he will even hand cuff the intruder and take him to jail.


----------



## lcht2

onyx'girl said:


> Tell us how you really feel, Steve....
> a bit harsh that post was.


well right now im a bit anxious and feeling the desire to mix up a rum and cola. thats it for now..


----------



## nicko1

Paying top money for a dog does NOT guarentee good health. I purchased a 6 month old puppy from Fleischerheim German Shepards. I did the xrays when he was 1 year and he has moderate hip dysplasia which the breeder would do nothing about and now at 3 years old he has a very rare auto immune disease which will result in us having to put him down. So paying big money does not gurantee a healthy dog. The only way I would ever pay that kind of money for a dog again would be with a lifetime heath garentee. Nicko comes from championship bloodlines too.


----------



## Mrs.K

LaRen616 said:


> I can only say that...... every time I see your name I think of Itzakat now. I think you need to change your screen name



Me too! Itzakat is stuck in my head... GET OUT OF THERE, DARNIT! 

:crazy::help::rofl: :wild:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Fleischerheim German Shepherds - puppy mill with a paint job.


----------



## Mrs.K

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Fleischerheim German Shepherds - puppy mill with a paint job.


Man, all you have to do is to check how many pups are available... jeeze... :help:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

He is in my area and I'm very familiar with him and his practices. If anyone is considering purchasing from him plesae PM me and I will give you numerous horror stories that I am personally familiar with.


----------



## Uniballer

The thing that kills me is that the last time I imported a show line puppy it was cheaper than buying from some of these US breeders ($1000 plus $400 shipping). And granted, a puppy from Europe generally comes with no health guarantees, but the guarantees here in the US don't seem to be worth much anyway.

Then again, the dollar is not very strong relative to the Euro right now. So does anybody know what German show line puppies going for?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Are you asking about here in the states or in Europe?
Here they start about $2000.


----------



## Uniballer

No, my point is that some years ago when some breeders in the US were asking $3000 for a puppy there were very good German puppies from the same lines with possibly better credentials for far less money, even with shipping added to the price. Now the dollar is weaker against the Euro, and shipping is more expensive. So I am wondering if it is still more cost effective to get such puppies from Germany.

For the educated buyer who knows dog people in Europe it is insane to pay more for a pup from less credentialed parents in the US.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

"*It is our understanding that 95% of all GSD's in America are dysplastic. That statistic should make any GSD breeder sit straight up in his chair appalled, but most just don't seem to care.*"

I'm appalled by that statement, all right. I'm appalled at his arrogance for saying it, because it's not even close to being true.


----------



## Mrs.K

Honestly, I would never spend that much money for a puppy. I wouldn't spend more than a 1000 Euros for a puppy. My parents charge 1000 Euros for a pup. Indras breeder charges 850 Euros. Her brother is 850 Euros too. 

If I am going to get one from my parents, of course the pup is free and all I have to pay is the shipping. 

I'd never spend 3000 bucks for a pup, heck shipping three adult dogs from Germany to the US is cheaper than that. :help:


----------



## vomlittlehaus

My dog is my hobby. My dog is my child. My dog is one of the family. I do not think making a profit off breeding her is a hobby. That would be a business. I only charge $1,000 because I want people to feel that they have something invested in the pup and will treat it like a family member. Any cheaper and I dont think you have the same mindset as to the investment in it. Did that make any sense?? IMO. Wow, could you imagine if she had a litter of 12 @ $3,500 per pup. I could get rid of my 97 Ford Escort that we drive around in. LOL


----------



## nicko1

I wish I would of found this forum sooner. I paid 3500.00 for what was to be a high qaulity GS dog. at 6 months old. Nicko from a temperment and training standpoint is as smart as they come but here we go. At 1 year I had his xrays done on his hips and he has moderate hip dysplasia and now at 3 years old he has been diagnosed with auto immune disease. This is attacking the skin around hid nose and eyes and my vet says his outlook is not good. So much for his high quality dogs and his warentee sucks too. He came from Fleischerheim GS


----------



## vomlittlehaus

I am not familiar with auto immune disease. I have heard about it though. How is that diagnosed? What are the symptoms?? Probably should just look around the forum, I am sure it is explained some place.


----------



## Ace952

nicko1 said:


> I wish I would of found this forum sooner. I paid 3500.00 for what was to be a high qaulity GS dog. at 6 months old. Nicko from a temperment and training standpoint is as smart as they come but here we go. At 1 year I had his xrays done on his hips and he has moderate hip dysplasia and now at 3 years old he has been diagnosed with auto immune disease. This is attacking the skin around hid nose and eyes and my vet says his outlook is not good. So much for his high quality dogs and his warentee sucks too. He came from Fleischerheim GS


Now that sucks!


----------



## patti

I paid $650 for Bo from a family who just had a couple of AKC dogs and wanted their little girls to see them raise some babies. I guess you would call them "back yard breeders". When we came in the girls were carrying them like babies, and had already bathed them. Bo has turned out to be very good with the grand kids, so I guess we were lucky.


----------



## Pattycakes

Relayer said:


> For $3,500, the dog better be house trained, have complete obedience training, cook, wash dishes and do my taxes every year!


And vacuum all the dog hair up too! 



nicko1 said:


> I wish I would of found this forum sooner. I paid 3500.00 for what was to be a high qaulity GS dog. at 6 months old. Nicko from a temperment and training standpoint is as smart as they come but here we go. At 1 year I had his xrays done on his hips and he has moderate hip dysplasia and now at 3 years old he has been diagnosed with auto immune disease. This is attacking the skin around hid nose and eyes and my vet says his outlook is not good. So much for his high quality dogs and his warentee sucks too. He came from Fleischerheim GS


Sorry to hear that. 


I bought my first GSD from a "backyard" breeder for $200. She was a one-of-a kind dog. Was never sick, until 8 yrs old when she developed DM and at 9.5 yrs old I had to have her put down. The GSD I have now I paid $1200 for and I have had numerous vet bills that have totaled more than $3500 and she is only 15 months old. Go figure.

I know I wouldn't have been able to spend $3500 for a puppy and then to have more than that added in for vet bills. That would have been tough.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

dawnandjr said:


> I am not familiar with auto immune disease. I have heard about it though. How is that diagnosed? What are the symptoms?? Probably should just look around the forum, I am sure it is explained some place.


Here is some info: 
Dog Owner's Guide: Autoimmune diseases

Things like Pannus and Plasmoma, and Perianal Fistulas I think have some kind of relation to the immune system...oh, plus Myasthenia Gravis...and DM? Not sure on these...

http://www.upei.ca/cidd/intro.htm is a good site too.

I have pics for you. :crazy:


----------



## bocron

I love how this guy basically bashes any form of competitive testing but brags about having pink papered dogs. So how does he think they qualify for pink papers then?
Sheesh,


----------



## Samba

Interesting, isn't it? 

I think the less people know, often, the more they pay.


----------



## SouthernThistle

If I'm paying $3500 for a puppy, I would want the sire and dam to be OFA'd.....not just "OFA Preliminaries." (Even though the sire doesn't even show up on the OFA website - aren't Prelims posted?)

$3500-$400 (shipping) = $3100 for a puppy from a sire with just Prelims (if any) and neither dog DOES anything....I don't think so.


----------



## SouthernThistle

nicko1 said:


> I wish I would of found this forum sooner. I paid 3500.00 for what was to be a high qaulity GS dog. at 6 months old. Nicko from a temperment and training standpoint is as smart as they come but here we go. At 1 year I had his xrays done on his hips and he has moderate hip dysplasia and now at 3 years old he has been diagnosed with auto immune disease. This is attacking the skin around hid nose and eyes and my vet says his outlook is not good. So much for his high quality dogs and his warentee sucks too. He came from Fleischerheim GS


$2500-$3500 is standard pricing for their pups. They advertise in the newspapers around here.


----------



## armauro

I have a similiar situation- bought a 1 year old male show titled from a top Pa. breeder and paid $$$$$$$ for him bc he was going to be my one and only gsd and it was early 2008 and the stock markets were good- 4 months after I got him at 16 months he started with loose stools and 4 months later diagnosed as having Inflammatory Bowel disease- 2 years later and 12k in vet bills I still have him but was just diagnosed with mild hip displysia which we can not treat bc he is on pred for his ibd=now getting him off prednisone- all of this done by UofF Vet School- the best people- this is an autoimmune disease also- breeder gtees are worthless - by the way his hips at one year old were certified by the SV in Germany as perfect! GO FIGURE.
I am now looking at German imports- researched a couple of the best showline males in Germany and chasing their progeny down- I believe their pups are worth 3-3.5-- I spoke to one of the top kennels in Germany and when you figure 1000-1500 euros for a good pup plus $600 shipping and $250 docs - there your are at it.
Still just because you are paying more does not gtee the lack of issues! It is the risk- maybe that is why pound dogs are best.


----------



## armauro

FYI- some of these top dogs are being sold for mucho money to celebrities and the Chinese - I know one case where a sports figure paid 75K for a grown son of Vegas.


----------



## chicagojosh

i ended up just watching a 15 minute video of the male pups lol


----------



## HayesEquineArt

I wouldn't spend $3500.00 on any dog, i'm sorry.


----------



## Ace952

Puppies are a crap shoot and I ain't paying $3500 for any pup. If I have that much to spend I will just save up an additional $2000-$3000 and get an adult (2-3) yr old adult trained and titled dog. Now this is work a czech working line dog. That is reasonable to me.


----------



## Lobobear44

ThorDog said:


> I don't think you can put a price on a GSD but the reality is - we have to or we couldn't afford those magnificent dogs!
> 
> I agree that I did not see one thing that makes them so expensive in their website and some strange statements. If they were fully trained... but we are talking pups here...
> 
> Last time we spent $1,800 on a wonderful GSD but unfortunately he had some issues and attacked my husband and we had to return him. My co-worker spent $200 adopting a GSD and now had him certified as a therapy dog and he is as sweet as they come! Life is strange...


I know this post and thread is old, but who cares. Earlier this year I was bit by a Doberman who came from a breeder, then spent an amazing time with a Doberman at the SPCA. It was heartbreaking to put Tinker (Doberman) back in his cage.  

As for this breeder her answers are reasonable because that's just how she sees things. Although, the pricing she answered sounded hypocritical to me.


----------



## Palydyn

Mods - please note not breeder bashing, just stating facts from breeders website.

That said, there is a breeder of Swiss Shepherds that charges $5,500 for pick of the litter and $4,500 for male or female pups. And no, they don't do dishes or wash your car. But for an additional $1,900 you can enroll them in a 4 week "puppy academy" so that when you pick them up they are crate and potty trained. 

Dances With Wolves Ranch.com


----------

